# Clear coat over solid colour help for a beginer



## RattyPUG (Jun 3, 2012)

First of all hello :wave:

I know my first post is a question but i have been a moonlight reader on and off for a couple of years and know that there are some good people here who will want to help..

Over the weekend i've been turning this spare wing i found a couple of years ago










into this fully smoothed option, mostly doing this as practise to see if i could do the rest of the car by hand panel by panel










This is as far as i've got today flating and hand polishing, i had to stop and think but i just don't know / cant figure out the answer so hoping someone else has been here and knows???

I wanted to put a clear coat on top of the black to make it much deeper shine and protect it

but....

obviously i've keyed up each preceding layer of paint to get the next to stick, i didnt want the orange peel look under my clear coat so i've been flatting and polishing it out but, will the clear coat stick to a mirror finish solid colour??

help please


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

RattyPUG said:


> First of all hello :wave:
> 
> I know my first post is a question but i have been a moonlight reader on and off for a couple of years and know that there are some good people here who will want to help..
> 
> ...


Have you painted with 2K or cellulose..?


----------



## RattyPUG (Jun 3, 2012)

This sounds so noob of me but i've used SIMONIZ acrylic black is that either of the above?


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

RattyPUG said:


> This sounds so noob of me but i've used SIMONIZ acrylic black is that either of the above?


From an aerosol..?


----------



## RattyPUG (Jun 3, 2012)

yes a couple of 500ml cans, I've been thinking i will presumably have to stick with an acrylic lacquer now because of this i just don't want it slip off a mirror polished finish when i get there


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Acrylic takes about 2474893982 light years to cure......

If its been sat around long enough you could 2K clearcoat.

Celly is a def NO NO.


----------



## RattyPUG (Jun 3, 2012)

Ar i've literally done this yesterday and today, 

i guess except from double guessing my choice in paint now 

what i was really worried about was lacquering a smooth finish and the adhesion i would get?

thank-you for you help so far, have to start looking into other cheap aerosols


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

flat it back with 1200 and apply a lacquer ,:thumb:


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

jim55 said:


> flat it back with 1200 and apply a lacquer ,:thumb:


What type of lacquer would you suggest?

Bearing in mind hes using a water based paint.


----------



## RattyPUG (Jun 3, 2012)

So its a definate no no for trying to lauquer a polished surface? This is a hard answer to find, maybe an acrylic lauquer would soften and stick to a preceeding acrylic layer... Will just have to try it out I guess


----------



## Eppursimuove (Sep 28, 2010)

You can't clear coat a polished surface, or you will just suffer serious delamination in no time. Do as suggested and sand it with 1200, the sanding scratches will disappear after a few coats of clear and will look perfectly glossy again but the clear will have a really good key this way.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Fir the life of me I can't find it but I know you can get clear primer....As said I cannot for the life of my find it now.:wall:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Never apply paint to a glossy surface as it will not stick and end up peeling off. Surface needs to be keyed up to make paint adhere to it.

Flatting between coats is something you don't need to do either, apply a coat let it dry, apply another coat and so on, with paint work it's all down to the preparation get every part of the prep right and your paint job will look right.

If your after a smooth finish paint job you won't get it from flatting between coats no matter what people say you will always get a certain Ammount of orange peel. Best way to achieve this is to paint the panel as normal and clear coat it, leave for a week then flat the clear coat with P1500 taking care not to go through to the base colour, then apply 3-4 coats of clear (if it's aerosol) leave for a week again, then flat again with P1500 and apply more clear as above. Leave this for a week then flat and polish it, this will give a flat smooth paint finish and a depth to the clear coat. That your looking for.


----------



## Black-Hawk (May 25, 2012)

You wont give it a deeper gloss by applying a clear coat, and as for protection, what are you going to protect the lacquer with?


----------

